# Link to Manual Transmission Gear Oil How-To



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

Thanks to "dab vxr" and vxronline.co.uk for their writeup on how to change gear oil on the M32 6-speed manual transmission! Us Yanks are grateful for the British pioneering! 

Link: Quick 'how to' for changing gear oil..

Be sure to check your owner's manual for proper fluid amount!

And, they're also complaining about a clunky 1-2 shift. It's not just us...


----------



## Campuscop2003 (Mar 5, 2011)

Good how to, thanks so much for sharing!! 

I was just checking the oil on my Cruzer and decided to have a look around and think that one would be able to access and fill the trans through that top plug without removing the battery. I have a funnel with a hose on it I used to fill my old aveos transmission with and it looks like you could use something like that and avoid the hassle of removing the battery and tray.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Very tempted to do this in the next few weekends. My transmission is still very smooth though...


----------

